# Anyone bought an aquarium from Central Pet



## figman (Jan 16, 2010)

I am in the market for a 90-130 gallon display tank, stand, hood for my office. I went into a place called Central Pet in Scarborough (Warden and Steeles). the prices were not bad. The had one that would match my office furniture. Just wondering if anyone bought an aquarium from there and their experience?

Thanks!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

These tanks are made in China by Boyu or Jebo and they look very nice but there is another lfs that sell these brands as well and you can compare prices.

M&J Aquarium
101-2101 Brimley Rd. Scarborough
647-430-2998 cell 416-508-9218 

If you talk to Bin the owner you can always negotiate a better price.

Btw, I think tanks made by Hagen are the best IMO
I got a new 75gal tank 32 years ago and still using it today...so far so good


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Warden and Steeles? I didn't know there was one there...
Anyways, I'd be a little careful about Jebo tanks. I don't have any experience with them but I do remember hearing they aren't the best. So if it is for your office, just be a bit careful and don't put anything valuable near it that can get water damaged. At least for a little while.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> Warden and Steeles? I didn't know there was one there...
> Anyways, I'd be a little careful about Jebo tanks. I don't have any experience with them but I do remember hearing they aren't the best. So if it is for your office, just be a bit careful and don't put anything valuable near it that can get water damaged. At least for a little while.


I think he has another store in Mississauga. The one in Scarb is small.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

the one in scarb in at warden and eglinton, not warden and steeles.....

unless they have another up there?

quiet little shop, been in there a few times, never bought anything, lots of aquariums with the rounded corners and such


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

lucky's aquarium also sells them, but beware, they are at the 'cheaper' end of the chain for a lot of the quality - but have heard some good stories


----------



## figman (Jan 16, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> the one in scarb in at warden and eglinton, not warden and steeles.....
> 
> unless they have another up there?
> 
> quiet little shop, been in there a few times, never bought anything, lots of aquariums with the rounded corners and such


Sorry guys - i meant to say warden and eglinton. I appreciate all your feedback.


----------

